# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Μητρική ASUS H61M-K SOCKET 1155

## dovegroup

*Πώληση* ολοκαίνουργιο ASUS H61M-K Socket 1155 έχει ελεγχθεί είναι άψογο στο κουτί του με όλα τα παρελκόμενα του 45€ ή *ανταλλαγή με* Raspberry Pi3 Model B+ πληροφορίες με πμ.
Ελεγχος δεκτός.

----------

